# Has a judgement mortgage has been registered against a property and for how much?



## 10amwalker (17 Jan 2010)

Hello,

Could anyone help with the following topic.

The Company Registration Office allows the public see any judgement mortgage registered against a limited company- you can see who has sought the charge and for how much- how can I found out if a judgement mortgage has been registered against a property ?

Reason:

Our Management Company has been chasing some owners who have failed to pay service charges for several years and we are at the stage of having a judgement mortgage registered against one of the properties however our solicitor has told us there is a charge already on the property.

There was no mortgage on the property so our management company is a little surprised that there has been a judgment mortgage applied to this property. 

Our management company will be the second listed charge but naturally we would like to know how much the first charge is for as that will give us an indication of whether we will (at some stage) receive some money. 

If we were the first we were going to seek an order for sale!

An explanation of charges on properties would be most welcome.. in simple terms please.


----------



## Vanilla (18 Jan 2010)

*Re: Judgement Mortgage limited company and property*

Have you asked the solicitor? 

Usually the title shows the charge and declares the amount of the charge on the face of it.


----------



## 10amwalker (25 Jan 2010)

*Re: Judgement Mortgage limited company and property*

Thanks Vanilla,

The property in question is an apartment and the management company has obtained a judgement however there is another judgement on the property already.

The management company would like to find out how much the first judgement is for.. are we entitled to obtain this info and how do we go about it. 

Our solicitor has not dealt with a matter like this before.

The management company have their judgment registered and had planned to look for sale of the property however the first judgement that we were unaware has thrown a spanner in the works.

Any advice ?


----------



## ajapale (31 Jan 2010)

*Re: how can I found out if a judgement mortgage has been registered against a propert*

When you say _our solicitor_ do you mean the solicitor acting on behalf of the management company or do you mean your own personal solicitor?


MOD NOTE: We will leave this question in the Askaboutlaw section for the moment.


----------



## 10amwalker (1 Feb 2010)

"""""When you say our solicitor do you mean the solicitor acting on behalf of the management company or do you mean your own personal solicitor? ""

I mean the solicitor acting for the management company.

Thanks


----------

